# GWT und Maven Repositories



## dermoritz (15. Mrz 2011)

Ich habe Probleme Maven Repositories zu finden in denen aktuelle Versionen vom GWT-SDK zu finden sind. Oder allgemein wo man "google-code" findet. Also für smartGWT oder für das gwt-maven plugin fehlt mir auch ein Repository dass mit Nexus funktioniert.

Insbesondere wäre mir wichtig, dass auch javadoc enthalten ist.


----------



## kama (15. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal geschaut...auf gwt-maven - Maven Support for Google Web Toolkit - Google Project Hosting dort ist ein Maven Repository angegeben 

gwt-maven - Revision 1028: /trunk/mavenrepo 

ist das nicht aktuell genug? 

Installation im Nexus einfach als Proxy Repo eintragen und dann sollte das erledigt sein.

EDIT: Habe auch nochmal nach Smart GWT gesucht :  NightlyBuilds_and_MavenRepository - smartgwt - Smart GWT - GWT API's for SmartClient - Google Project Hosting

EDIT: gwt-maven-plugin (Index of /maven2/org/codehaus/mojo/gwt-maven-plugin/) Maven Central...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (16. Mrz 2011)

danke kama,


aber keins von denen funktioniert mit meinem nexus - was eventuell daran liegt, dass ich noch nexus 1.6 verwende? Ich mache gerade ein update auf 1.9.2. Ich hoffe es liegt irgendwie an einer neuen Indexstruktur die diese repos verwenden.

Hast du dich mal durch die Repos durchgeklickt?:
gwt-maven - Revision 1028: /trunk/mavenrepo dort hab ich nur alten Kram gefunden (z.B. gwt-maven - Revision 1028: /trunk/mavenrepo/com/google/gwt/gwt-user)

und Index of /maven2 bietet kein javadoc.

wie geht man damit eigentlich um? theoretisch kann man javadoc ja manuell in eclipse verlinken, aber gibt es auch eine möglichkeit es in nexus zu "verlinken", so dass "download javadoc" in eclipse funktioniert?


----------



## kama (16. Mrz 2011)

Hi,


dermoritz hat gesagt.:


> aber keins von denen funktioniert mit meinem nexus - was eventuell daran liegt, dass ich noch nexus 1.6 verwende? Ich mache gerade ein update auf 1.9.2. Ich hoffe es liegt irgendwie an einer neuen Indexstruktur die diese repos verwenden.


Hm was funktioniert daran denn nicht ?

EDIT: In Maven Central ist aber ein Bereich: Index of /maven2/com/google/gwt/  scheint auch einigemaßen aktuelle zu sein Feb. 2011 ?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (16. Mrz 2011)

also bei dem smartGWT repo sehe ich unter index nichts und Klienten bekommen die Artefakte nicht.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Central - aber aus irgendeinem Grund zeigt Nexus nicht alles an. Es findet z.B. keine Javadocs zu den GWT Sachen - entsprechend schlägt "Download Javadoc" bei den Klienten fehl.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich sollte erstmal das Nexusupdate machen und dabei hab ich Probleme. (ggf. mach ich nen neuen Thread auf):

Die Nexus Anleitung sagt, man solle das zip einfach in das bestehende webapp verzeichniss kopieren. nur sehen bei mir die Verzeichnisse (tomcat/webapps/nexus) und der inhalt des zips sehr verschieden aus.
Also was aus dem zip muss ich nach tomcat/webapps/nexus kopieren? Auf den ersten Blick sieht "nexus-oss...zip\nexus-oss...\runtime\apss\nexus\webapp" dem "tomcat/webapps/nexus" sehr ähnlich. nur enthält der WEB-INF Ordner der zip nur eine web.xml und in "tomcat/webapps/nexus" enthält dieser Ordner knapp 20MB.

Also wie aktualisiere ich Nexus auf einem Tomcat am besten?


----------

